

The uses and abuses of mathematical models - cwan
http://www.economist.com/specialreports/PrinterFriendly.cfm?story_id=15474075

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I was reading this and feeling - this feels familiar. So I did a simple
search:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/model?sort=by_date>

No wonder it seems familar: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1126580>

